# I can't walk puppies?



## lemonbalm (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi I am new and I hope this is in the right section, if not, please move this thread!!!!

Well yesterday I sprained my ankle while walking one of my puppies (I have two and only a few weeks ago I realize that it's bad to get two at the same time, but we already payed for 3+ vet visits for each...etc).
Well, I was running across the road to get to the other side. How severe is the sprain? I don't know but I kind of "limp" and cannot put pressure on my left foot. I am super frustrated and worried about my puppies. I can't walk them for an undetermined time!!!!! 

I can't hire anyone because I'm too young, no one in my family has the time to walk them, man I was not prepared for this. If it helps, I made some toys for the puppies to at least be mentally stimulated. They have the whole basement to themselves (my parents don't allow them in the house otherwise) and play/playfight with each other often. :help:
What can I do?   :help:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

How bad is the sprain? It's been a while, but I've sprained my ankle plenty of times and I'm usually back to normal in a couple weeks. It's definitely not broken, right?

And how old are they? You really shouldn't be walking them until they're fully vaccinated.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

They are only young so they do not need excessive walking. They will tire themselves out just by playing with each other and you have organised for mental stimulation, maybe give them a ball to chase around. However, you should continue with training them on the lead, so if you can go out to your backyard and put the lead on both, tie one to a pole or fence (whatever) and then with the other just walk (or hop/hobble!) with him/her on lead around the yard. Then do the other puppy. Do one at a time.


----------



## lemonbalm (Nov 27, 2013)

1. It's not severe but whenever I walk it feels like there's a diagonal bone connecting my ankle to the center of my foot. So it's kind of hard to walk with my left foot with pressure on it. It's difficult to describe but it's like a triangle - my foot is 90 degrees and the leg of the triangle is the "bone" that's connecting the ankle and top of center of foot. 

2. They are 4 months, 2 weeks.


----------



## lemonbalm (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you Harry and Lola, I feel reassured.

Thank you Lucy Dog, but I have a question for you also; what did you do during those couple of weeks? I have usually walked my puppy for an hour/half hour everyday, but it never seems enough because by the time we reach home, they are playing/chasing each other again. 

Another thing: I know it's bad, and I will keep trying again once my mistake, excuse of an ankle heals, but I have only walked one certain puppy and not walked the other for a few weeks now, because Toffee (the more dominant pup) always stops, wants to go home, throws a tantrum/pulls+jumps, etc. I know I have to be persistent but do you guys have any tips to walk a difficult puppy? I tried searching it up but I didn't find any suitable answer.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Do you have a flirt pole? I use it to wear my puppy out and you really don't have to move that much.


----------



## lemonbalm (Nov 27, 2013)

stmcfred YOU GENIUS. You all are very helpful and wise and now I must make a flirt pole. THANK YOU ALL. I love this forum.


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

I would let them tire themselves out and yes walking one a time is best until they are older. How much do they weigh? And also try to get a gently leader so they learn how to walk properly on your left and you have more control of them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

just keep going. keeping pups or one pup in the basement
is far from good.


----------

